# Charelston Deer Creek 3-2



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Deer Creek - Met up with Tylert at DC by 10am. BFT's Aquaman and I were a tad late and missed the action Tylert was having until we arrived. I caught 3 rainbow trout, Tylert got 5 or 6 rainbow trout and Aquaman got skunked. It was a weather combo of shorts and a jacket in the morning (80 degrees in the tent without a heater) to windy and butt freezing cold in the afternoon. We all stayed till 6pm. Tylert got the biggest fish at 19.5 inches and it was a fatty!

I was using a heddon sonar jig in pink and I even got a bow on the pumpkin pepper jig as well. Tylert had a white tube jig. Having never ice fished DC it was great to try DC on ice. We were on the west side of Charleston, there was about 10 inches of ice and the edges were fine. There was another group of anglers out there too. So much for DC being off limits. :roll:

Me and my biggest bow of the day









Tylert and his Rainbow









Tylerts 19.5 inch rainbow









Although that pic makes him look like......


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice wished i could make it. I couldn't swing it today but I am going out in the morning should be a good time! Ya I'll admit I was skeptical with those reports but Aparantly your sources were quite valid. Unfortunately the dwr report doesn't get updated enough and I think deer creeks one of those places that can change daily or have random thin spots. Did you run into any of the mentioned caution tape warning you off of the ice?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Bscuderi said:


> Did you run into any of the mentioned caution tape warning you off of the ice?


The tape was on the east side. There is open water on that side. The west side (railroad tracks) is great ice.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

I got up at 5:30 to get ready and looked outside only to see it snowing sideways so I went back to bed until 7:00. I wanted to be fishing at first light but the violent blizzard delayed my plans. Left the house and battled through I-15 traffic. I don't understand why so many people don't know how to drive when we get a little snow on the ground? Headed up Provo canyon with snow packed roads and arrived at Deer Creek at 8:30. Walked out on the lake drilling several test holes and the ice was 10" thick. Got my fish finder and ice shelter set up and started fishing just a little after 9:00. The action was good and managed to pull in 3 fish from 9-10. We were fishing in 12.5 feet of water and marking fish about half way down. The action slowed down for the rest of the day. The bites were light and sporadic. 5:00 rolled around and the fish finder started to mark fish again. I got a really hard hit Right when I wasn't paying attention to my pole. I picked it up and started jigging slowly and he hit again, this time it was on! my reel started singing as he took line out faster than I could reel it in. I just let him fight and take line out hoping he would get tired. I almost had him up to the hole and called Tye Dye over to help me get him out. He put up one hell of a fight for only being a 2lb bow. The sun was setting and it was cooling off way quick so we fished until dark, packed everything up and called it a day. Overall the fishing was a little slow. I think fishing would have been the best from first light until 10.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm so confused! Last week it was "goodbye ice" and now it's all good. I guess I just need to head up and take my chances.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

There is open water across from where we were fishing at Charleston. It all depends on where you go on the reservoir. If you don't know where to go I would use extreme caution and drill test holes every 5 feet.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a awesome time thanks for the report and photos. 8)


----------



## UtahJax (Feb 18, 2012)

Is it possible to fish from the shore anywhere on the reservoir? I love fishing along the tracks but it looks like solid ice on that side


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

UtahJax said:


> Is it possible to fish from the shore anywhere on the reservoir? I love fishing along the tracks but it looks like solid ice on that side


East side of Charleston was open from what I could see on the west side.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Test whole every 5 feet and a manual auger foot of ice wow wheres the reinforcements ha ha


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Bscuderi said:


> Test whole every 5 feet and a manual auger foot of ice wow wheres the reinforcements ha ha


That statement came from a lazy guy with a gas auger!  Not like I was complaining though. Life was easier with the gas auger for sure!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

UtahJax said:


> Is it possible to fish from the shore anywhere on the reservoir? I love fishing along the tracks but it looks like solid ice on that side


Its open around the charleston bridge fishin is fair.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Seriously. I guess you don't have to drill all they way through for each whole, though. If you hit 4"-6" there's not point going any deeper. I always carry a 35 lb. digging bar and reach out in front of me.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh I l know you wouldn't have to pop through I think my augers getting a little dull late season or the ice is way harder haha


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

"That statement came from a lazy guy with a gas auger! Not like I was complaining though. Life was easier with the gas auger for sure!"

That's right, A sweet ice auger with a big bore and and port polish always makes it easy to punch holes in the ice no matter how thick it is. My first couple of trips out ice fishing I used a hand auger then I realized how much nicer a modified gas auger works. :mrgreen:


----------

